# networkmanager-openconnect issue

## ericbee

```
<info> VPN plugin state changed: starting (3)

xxx-lap NetworkManager[1730]: <warn> VPN service 'openconnect' exited with error: 1

xxx-lap NetworkManager[1730]: <warn> error disconnecting VPN: The name org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.openconnect was not provided by any .service files

xxx-lap NetworkManager[1730]: <info> VPN service 'openconnect' disappeared
```

That is all I get. Everything compiled correctly. I also followed the instructions from openconnect

```
 "You need to create a symbolic link to /etc/init.d/openconnect in /etc/init.d"

 "instead of calling it directly:"

 "ln -s /etc/init.d/openconnect /etc/init.d/openconnect.vpn0"

 "You can then start the vpn tunnel like this:"

 "/etc/init.d/openconnect.vpn0 start"

 "If you would like to run preup, postup, predown, and/or postdown scripts,"

 "You need to create a directory in /etc/openconnect with the name of the vpn:"

 "mkdir /etc/openconnect/vpn0"

 "Then add executable shell files:"

 "mkdir /etc/openconnect/vpn0"

 "cd /etc/openconnect/vpn0"

 "echo '#!/bin/sh' > preup.sh"

 "cp preup.sh predown.sh"

 "cp preup.sh postup.sh"

 "cp preup.sh postdown.sh"

 "chmod 755 /etc/openconnect/vpn0/*"

```

I am in the group in the networkmanager-openconnect.conf

Not sure what else to do. Any thoughts?

----------

## ericbee

There must be someone that uses it. 

My /etc/conf.d/net is generated by networkmanager, and I see nothing in there about the vpn. Should something be there? 

I see a openconnect.vpn0 link in /etc/conf.d and i created a link to net.lo called net.vpn0 too just in case it needed that. 

There is no log in /var/log/openconnect either

----------

